# europe hithcing trip a canadian planning



## freegan (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Vierra, Stove! I just updated the planning,

France, Germany, Netherlands, Belgium, Denmark, Poland, Austtria, Switzerland, Czech, Italy. and return flight from Paris 

8250 km in totally so that should take 8 days without adding in how long im staying to sight see in each place.
How should I add in sight seeing into the equation? 


+ to Stove, im seeing krakov instead of poznan cuz its a chill place and its on route.


----------



## wartomods (Aug 20, 2009)

explain better


----------



## stove (Aug 22, 2009)

dude you still need to explain better. And what are those abbreviations?

check out hitchwiki.org for hitch-hiking spot in europe.

I can TELL you how long it will take to get from major city to major city.

please be a bit more clear/more specific..


----------



## freegan (Aug 24, 2009)

the abbriviations are the country name and the city im going to next to them.
the trip is in order of what city i go to top of list to bottom of list


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Aug 25, 2009)

Shit, and here i was thinking you wanted to travel Canada. Still...why didn't you just travel Canada?


----------



## freegan (Aug 26, 2009)

cuz i gotta blow my "sell out money" that i got left since going freegan, freegan. going to hit Canada and US after

so around how long am i looking at?


----------



## Viera (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi freegan!

Europe is small! (compared to Canada at least). All your trips seem to be about one day hitching or less. 

On a Canadian passport you can travel 90 days i.e. 3 months in Europe.


----------



## Viera (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi freegan!

Europe is small! (compared to Canada at least). All your trips seem to be about one day hitching or less. 

On a Canadian passport you can travel 90 days i.e. 3 months in Europe.


----------



## stove (Aug 30, 2009)

Regarding hitching, I would HIGHLY suggest checking out Hitchwiki.org for info. Paris to Amsterdam can be done in a [long] day; A'dam to hamburg is around 8 hours, and to copenhagen you can hitch the road, or hitch the ferry from Rostock, Germany.

The return trip sounds somewhat reasonable, but why Poznan? Just curious...
Also, keep in mind that English is not quite as popular in Poland as it is in the rest of western Europe.

If you keep your goals reasonable, it's possible to hitch over 1000km in a single day in any of the countries you've mentioned, especially Germany. Keep a few things in mind:

It will always be faster to ask drivers than to stand there with a sign/thumb. This is accepted and suggested in Europe
Trucks can not drive on motorways (highways) on Sunday in many countries
German rest stops (rasplatz) have maps of the country motorways, as well as the locations of all other rasplatz's.

If you have a question about european hitching, post it here. If I don't answer, send me a PM to check the thread (I'm not so good at that). I would love to share any of the info I've picked up.


----------



## freegan (Sep 7, 2009)

*Just updated the plan, all!*

Just updated the plan, all!


----------



## stove (Sep 7, 2009)

freegan said:


> Thanks Vierra, Stove! I just updated the planning,
> 
> France, Germany, Netherlands, Holland, Denmark, Poland, Austtria, Switzerland, Czech, Italy. and return flight from Paris
> 
> ...



Okay, I think that's a bit overamitious, and you should be clear with cities; some are easier than others to get to in a specific country (I'm assuming all capitals). Holland is a [large] region within The Netherlands. You can refer to either, but both sounds strange.

Krakov is way cooler.

Hitching in Italy can be a NIGHTMARE.

I do not necessarily share Viera's enthusiasm about hitching in Europe; you can quite possibly get stuck somewhere for hours randomly, so you might want to factor that in to your thoughts.

Otherwise, good luck. When are you thinking of dissapearing?


----------



## freegan (Sep 8, 2009)

Here are the cities the main ones in each place - except gonna see lots of germany and france. its crazy cuz i plan to see as much different mainland europe as i can in 1 trip. before i do a 2nd trip to Norway, Sweeden, Finland. 

Im leaving mid october. its just the north of Italy so I dont get stranded. ya right the traffic between cities is different. What am I looking at ballpark for how long it will take to get back to fly outta paris leaving plentty of days wiggle room in case it goes terribly wrong.

Its 8250 km total. You said you can make 1000 km on a good day. So that's 8 days im looking at, just moving. + i gotta think about how long to stay in each city to see sights some cities you'll wanna see more than others. How many days should i add to the total?

Paris – 
Dijon 370km
besancon 94km
mulhouse 131km 
Basel 32 km
Zurich 85 km 
Villgen shewinigan 77km
Stuttgart 116 km 
Frankfurt 204km
Koln 194 km 
Hannover 293km
Hamburg 142 km
Kiel 109 km
Aarhus 269 km
Aalborg 120km
Arhus 120km
Keil 109 km
Hamburg 108 km
Berlin 289 km
Leipzig 190 km
Dresden 152 km
Wroclaw 266 km
Krakow 272 km 
Brno 348 km
Bratislava 129 km
Salzburg 185 km
Verona 174 km 
Venezia 120 km 
Verona 120 km
Milano 161km
Genova 145 km
Nice 193 km
Marseilles 204 km 
Nimes 74 km
Mont pelier 54km
Toulouse 244km
Bordeaux244 km
Nates 391 km –la Rochelle
Rennes 109 km
Le Havre 282 km
Paris 196 km


----------



## stove (Sep 10, 2009)

okay, so not to be offensive, but have you hitched before? Yes, it is possible to make up to 1000km in a day, but that is with straight travel. Stopping in cities can and will slow you down considerably. Are you planning on stopping in all of the cities you've mentioned? If so, I'd say a month or more for a trip like this. It depends on you; it IS possible to do this all straight-through in perhaps 10 days if you're barely sleeping, but you won't see anything and that doesn't account for random acts of kindness which people may very well bestow upon you. Also, are you taking into account that you might really enjoy somewhere, and want to stay there for a bit? 

For example:

I have had 5 weeks to travel.
I've hit Krakow, Warsaw, Kaunas, Riga, Vilbius, Tallinn, Odessa, and Paris for 2 or more (max 4) days. Otherwise, I've spent a day in some cities, or passed through a ton. I'm spending a bit more time in a'dam, but still only six days. Everything else has been travel and random adventures. Just something to keep in mind. Your trip is super ambitious, but you may want to pear it down a bit, or be open to not making it to everywhere. if you've got the time, take the full 3 months your visa allows.


----------



## freegan (Sep 10, 2009)

ya 1st hitching. Your right and im panning to take the 3 months im thinking seeing the scenery in each place is the main thing so most quickly yet there are 4 day places for sure. gonna get a flexible itinerary and book a flight out mid oct, ill show you all my pics and vis-versa!


----------



## stove (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice. Well, good luck, I've got some friends on the way whom love to host random travelers (Amsterdam, Berlin, etc). I don't take so many pictures, but I'll post the ones I've taken...When my lazy ass gets around to it.


----------

